# My Dog just had Spay and Neuter -- post op day #2-- not eating very well



## Kekevandewe

This is day #2 after Operation for Spay and Neuter. My dog is not eating well. Only few bites here and there. Not drinking all that much water either. Is this normal ?


----------



## Charis

1) Which one was it a spay or a neuter?

2) I'd call the vet that did the surgery first thing in the morning and ask. There is usually not a charge for asking and it is dependent on so many factors (the individual dog, medications, etc).


----------



## Kekevandewe

Charis said:


> 1) Which one was it a spay or a neuter?
> 
> 2) I'd call the vet that did the surgery first thing in the morning and ask. There is usually not a charge for asking and it is dependent on so many factors (the individual dog, medications, etc).


It was Spay. and yes i plan on calling my vet this am.


----------



## spotted nikes

Is she taking pain meds? If yes, some can upset their stomach so they don't feel like eating. If no, she may feel like crap, so she doesn't feel like eating. So either way, not eating much for 2 or 3 days after a spay is normal.


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> Is she taking pain meds? If yes, some can upset their stomach so they don't feel like eating. If no, she may feel like crap, so she doesn't feel like eating. So either way, not eating much for 2 or 3 days after a spay is normal.


She is on Rimadyl for 3-4 days. but Vet is thinking about Adding on Ultram on top of that which is different kind of pain killer. It looks like she is in still in pain with Rimadyl alone. Anyway, i have given her regular food and she is not into it. So should i give her some Softer food like I/D Can food ?--which is mostly egg, rice and some other stuff.

Also Vet gave me NO antibiotics. Is this normal after spay ??


----------



## spotted nikes

No antibiotics are normal.

Can you boil some boneless, skinless chicken and white rice, and offer her small meals of that several times a day? It's easy on the stomach and appetizing.


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> No antibiotics are normal.
> 
> Can you boil some boneless, skinless chicken and white rice, and offer her small meals of that several times a day? It's easy on the stomach and appetizing.


yes i did. and she only ate 1/4 of that. and left the rest. Usually she gulps it up in 30 seconds. Anyway, i see little more strength in the dog today but not that much improved. We will have to see tomorrow am. If i see no improvement at all, i have to take the dog back to the Vet.


----------



## Mheath0429

My girl was spayed about a month ago. She didnt eat anything, unless i hand fed her for about 3 days. I just gave her some chicken and a multivitamin that my vet suggested to supplement her nutrients. She needs to get something into her because she is in the healing process. If I were you, i would get some antibiotic just in case, especially if she has an access to the wound or if you have other animals...as they liek to lick each other ha. Plus, it's better to be safe than sorry. All of my animals received antibiotics with spay/neuter.


----------



## hanksimon

It's important to feed a handful of food before giving pain meds, b/c the meds can tear p her stomach. Also, don't let her lick or chew the incision. Small dogs may have more pain than larger dogs, but the pain should start to get better after about 3 days. The Vet should have given you a handout about these things, so be sure to call if you have concerns or problems.


----------



## Kekevandewe

hanksimon said:


> It's important to feed a handful of food before giving pain meds, b/c the meds can tear p her stomach. Also, don't let her lick or chew the incision. Small dogs may have more pain than larger dogs, but the pain should start to get better after about 3 days. The Vet should have given you a handout about these things, so be sure to call if you have concerns or problems.


Hank, i am still having trouble getting my dog to eat her normal amount. Surgery was last Tuesday so this is day 4. We went on a long car ride yesterday but still. She is only eating about 10% of her normal food. I tried I/D canned food without much success.


----------



## Kekevandewe

This is post operation day 5. and my dog is still only eating about 1/2 of her food. Activity level is increasing but Very slowly. She also acts like sometimes she still has belly pains like she would raise her middle back side up all of sudden like a Cat would do if they get angry or scared, you know. What is that all about ? Is that reaction to pain or Spasm ?


----------



## hanksimon

Sounds like pain, which is expected for the first week. But the Vet should be able to answer these questions over the phone. Make sure the incision area is still clean, and is not red or puckered. I recommend calling the Vet, just to let him provide a little more assurance...

After she eats, you can give her pain meds... try to remain on schedule and don't over-do. Adequate meds will take the edge off the pain, but may not eliminate all pain. After 5 -7 days, I expect the incision to be healing and to start itching.

BTW, if you are using an Elizabethan Collar, that can reduce appetite, also.


----------



## Kekevandewe

hanksimon said:


> Sounds like pain, which is expected for the first week. But the Vet should be able to answer these questions over the phone. Make sure the incision area is still clean, and is not red or puckered. I recommend calling the Vet, just to let him provide a little more assurance...
> 
> After she eats, you can give her pain meds... try to remain on schedule and don't over-do. Adequate meds will take the edge off the pain, but may not eliminate all pain. After 5 -7 days, I expect the incision to be healing and to start itching.
> 
> BTW, if you are using an Elizabethan Collar, that can reduce appetite, also.


I talked with my Vet and she gave me additional pain med that is like mild Opioid, Ultram. and also gave me 10 days of antibiotics, just as precautions. There is no sign of infection but she said just do it as precation. I might have made a mistake of taking her out on a car ride. All that movement in the car may have made the pain worse. ?? Not sure. The dog seem so depressed after surgery that i just wanted to purk her up a bit. and it is odd in that the Pain seem like it is worse at Night time. She will eat some food in the morning but will not touch it at night time. that is odd ??


----------



## hanksimon

It is not odd. However, I don't know if she is in pain (can't really diagnose over the Web  ) But, yes, the pain should be better in the morning after a good sleep, and she should be a little more energetic in the morning. Then, as the afternoon progresses, she can get more fatigued and have more pain than in the morning.

It happens with people too. Think about when you have a bad cold.... You may be OK after you get moving, but started to get tired in the afternoon....


----------



## Kekevandewe

hanksimon said:


> It is not odd. However, I don't know if she is in pain (can't really diagnose over the Web  ) But, yes, the pain should be better in the morning after a good sleep, and she should be a little more energetic in the morning. Then, as the afternoon progresses, she can get more fatigued and have more pain than in the morning.
> 
> It happens with people too. Think about when you have a bad cold.... You may be OK after you get moving, but started to get tired in the afternoon....


What i wonder is Why she is in such pain still ?? Surgery was last Tuesday pm. this is day 6 after surgery. She seem to be little better after the pain med, so i think it is the pain. she will like run around real hard and will jusst stop all of sudden and raise her back like high and stop. I think this means pain in the abdomin still. Shouldn't the pain be all better by now ??

Also not sure the Change in hormone is depressing her or not ? but i thought the hormonal changes takes much longer afteer the Spay ?


----------



## spotted nikes

Just a random thought, but call your State Vet board and ask if your vet has any complaints/disciplinary actions taken against him in the past/currently. We had a vet that I thought was nice, years ago, and he misdiagnosed my dog, causing her death, and it wasn't until I did some checking that I found out that he had numerous complaints on file. In one case, he did a cryptorchid neuter, and used barbed staples internally to repair an intestine that he removed about 6 inches of, after having the dog fall off the surgery table, because he wasn't properly anesthetized. The dog was in excruciating pain, because the barbs would hook the internal organs/muscle when he moved. The dog developed perotinitus and died.
I'm not saying your vet did that, but I think I'd want some reassurance that the vet I used most likely performed the surgery correctly, and you aren't dealing with adhesions, or any other problem caused by incompetence.


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> Just a random thought, but call your State Vet board and ask if your vet has any complaints/disciplinary actions taken against him in the past/currently. We had a vet that I thought was nice, years ago, and he misdiagnosed my dog, causing her death, and it wasn't until I did some checking that I found out that he had numerous complaints on file. In one case, he did a cryptorchid neuter, and used barbed staples internally to repair an intestine that he removed about 6 inches of, after having the dog fall off the surgery table, because he wasn't properly anesthetized. The dog was in excruciating pain, because the barbs would hook the internal organs/muscle when he moved. The dog developed perotinitus and died.
> I'm not saying your vet did that, but I think I'd want some reassurance that the vet I used most likely performed the surgery correctly, and you aren't dealing with adhesions, or any other problem caused by incompetence.


Thank you i will check out the board. but is it normal for the dog to be in pain after 6 days after surgery ?


----------



## hanksimon

Spay is major surgery through the abdominal muscle. I assume that the Vet said that she should be kept quiet for 1 - 2 weeks, so I don't think you should let her run at all or jump at all.... She could be stretching the site of surgery, and that's why it hurts when she runs, and why she convulses. 

She can walk, but you have to stop her from running, until the Vet says it is OK. Usually after the follow-up, two weeks after surgery.


----------



## spotted nikes

Kekevandewe said:


> Thank you i will check out the board. but is it normal for the dog to be in pain after 6 days after surgery ?


Mine haven't been, and I've had 3 female dogs spayed. Usually about 3 days of pain, lethargy, lack of appetite, and occasional whining. By 5 days or so, they are pretty much acting normal, unless they try to jump on a bed or something, which should be avoided. You want to keep them fairly quiet for a couple of weeks...no running/jumping/wrestling with other dogs.

Sometimes, painkillers (especially NSAIDs) can cause ulcers that are painful, or other painkillers/antibiotics can make them feel nauseous, so they might not want to eat. But usually they seem fine in a week.


----------



## Kekevandewe

hanksimon said:


> Spay is major surgery through the abdominal muscle. I assume that the Vet said that she should be kept quiet for 1 - 2 weeks, so I don't think you should let her run at all or jump at all.... She could be stretching the site of surgery, and that's why it hurts when she runs, and why she convulses.
> 
> She can walk, but you have to stop her from running, until the Vet says it is OK. Usually after the follow-up, two weeks after surgery.


Thank you. Yea i think after she runs a circle then she will stop like it hurts. also going up and down the stairs seem to hurt too. I may have to carry her up and down for a week or so


----------



## spotted nikes

Kekevandewe said:


> Thank you. Yea i think after she runs a circle then she will stop like it hurts. also going up and down the stairs seem to hurt too. I may have to carry her up and down for a week or so


You probably should be carrying her up/dn stairs, and keeping her from running around.


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> You probably should be carrying her up/dn stairs, and keeping her from running around.


She would sometimes lift up her back or tuck in her belly. Is this sign that her belly is hurting ?? Incision site looks clean plus she is on antibiotics too. but is there any stitches inside too that i can't see ?? that could be pulling on her and causing pain ?


----------



## hanksimon

There are many ways to do the surgery, some other folks may have the medical knowledge, but I can't guess about which way your Vet did the surgery. I believe the main problem is that your pup was running around after surgery. Did your Vet give you a pamphlet or handout about what to expect after surgery ?


----------



## Kekevandewe

hanksimon said:


> There are many ways to do the surgery, some other folks may have the medical knowledge, but I can't guess about which way your Vet did the surgery. I believe the main problem is that your pup was running around after surgery. Did your Vet give you a pamphlet or handout about what to expect after surgery ?


Yes, i got a handout. Are you saying she moved around too much so she tore something inside ??


----------



## spotted nikes

Kekevandewe said:


> Yes, i got a handout. Are you saying she moved around too much so she tore something inside ??


Maybe made herself really sore from running around. If she tore something, you would normally see bruising on the skin from internal bleeding. Keep her quiet for a few days and see if she improves. If not, go back to the vet. No running, jumping, climbing stairs.


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> Maybe made herself really sore from running around. If she tore something, you would normally see bruising on the skin from internal bleeding. Keep her quiet for a few days and see if she improves. If not, go back to the vet. No running, jumping, climbing stairs.


there are some dark areas down where the vulva is. not sure if this is bruising or not. also internal bleed, you can't see, i was told.


----------



## hanksimon

I agree with Nikes. Keep her quiet and in about 3 days, there should be significantly less pain. Read the handout carefully for other instructions.

On Friday morning, If you have any concerns, if there seems to be pain, if there is still bruising that isn't explained in the handout, then call the Vet and ask about it. Also, double check with the return checkup should be.


----------



## spotted nikes

Kekevandewe said:


> there are some dark areas down where the vulva is. not sure if this is bruising or not. also internal bleed, you can't see, i was told.


You can't see actual internal bleeding. But if something tore inside, it would cause what looks like bruising, in the lowest part of the abdomen, since loose blood in the abdominal cavity would pool at the lowest point, resulting in what looks like bruising, probably just ahead of the incision site. It wouldn't be where the vulva is.


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> You can't see actual internal bleeding. But if something tore inside, it would cause what looks like bruising, in the lowest part of the abdomen, since loose blood in the abdominal cavity would pool at the lowest point, resulting in what looks like bruising, probably just ahead of the incision site. It wouldn't be where the vulva is.


Isn't the lowest part of abdomin just above where the Vulva is ?? i do agree that darker area is far from where the actual incision site is. Incision site is far above where the vulva is.


----------



## Kekevandewe

hanksimon said:


> I agree with Nikes. Keep her quiet and in about 3 days, there should be significantly less pain. Read the handout carefully for other instructions.
> 
> On Friday morning, If you have any concerns, if there seems to be pain, if there is still bruising that isn't explained in the handout, then call the Vet and ask about it. Also, double check with the return checkup should be.


Today, when i came home, she was acting with more energy. and my dog sitter noticed the same thing. but Odd thing is after she ate about 1/4 of her food, she crouched down and laid down. Like something was hurting or something. Can the Stretching of the Stomach after eating hurting something inside close to where the incisions were ?


----------



## spotted nikes

Kekevandewe said:


> Isn't the lowest part of abdomin just above where the Vulva is ?? i do agree that darker area is far from where the actual incision site is. Incision site is far above where the vulva is.


The vulva is below their anus. Their abdomen is underneath their body, 1/2 way back towards their tail where their rib cage ends until where the hind legs join their body at the rear. .The blood would pool in their abdomen approximately where their belly button would be, in front of the incision, so you would see bruising.
The incision is in front of the vulva, on the lower abdomen. (I'm assuming the dog is standing on all fours, not being held up on two hind legs.)


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> The vulva is below their anus. Their abdomen is underneath their body, 1/2 way back towards their tail where their rib cage ends until where the hind legs join their body at the rear. .The blood would pool in their abdomen approximately where their belly button would be, in front of the incision, so you would see bruising.
> The incision is in front of the vulva, on the lower abdomen. (I'm assuming the dog is standing on all fours, not being held up on two hind legs.)


yea then probably this isn't a bruise. this dark area is around where her vulva is at. Does eating and stretching the stomach hurt the incision site or inside sutures ?


----------



## spotted nikes

Kekevandewe said:


> yea then probably this isn't a bruise. this dark area is around where her vulva is at. Does eating and stretching the stomach hurt the incision site or inside sutures ?


Eating shouldn't. Stretching might. To be honest, I'd keep the dog quiet for a few days, and if she isn't back to normal by then, I'd have the vet recheck her. Make sure he takes temperature, palpates abdomen, and manipulates legs for range of motion to see if she shows pain. The female dogs I've had spayed have been back to normal fully within 2 weeks. But I always kept them quiet with no running, jumping or stair climbing for about 10 days (we would go for slow easy 20 min walks). If your dog has been active since the surgery it can delay healing and make them sore. Keeping her quiet for a few days is the only way to tell if everything is fine, assuming the incision looks normal. Otherwise she can keep making herself sore and delaying recovery.


----------



## Kekevandewe

spotted nikes said:


> Eating shouldn't. Stretching might. To be honest, I'd keep the dog quiet for a few days, and if she isn't back to normal by then, I'd have the vet recheck her. Make sure he takes temperature, palpates abdomen, and manipulates legs for range of motion to see if she shows pain. The female dogs I've had spayed have been back to normal fully within 2 weeks. But I always kept them quiet with no running, jumping or stair climbing for about 10 days (we would go for slow easy 20 min walks). If your dog has been active since the surgery it can delay healing and make them sore. Keeping her quiet for a few days is the only way to tell if everything is fine, assuming the incision looks normal. Otherwise she can keep making herself sore and delaying recovery.


I just can't help feel that she is hurting after she eats. but otherwise her activity level is getting better and improving for sure. but problem is still she is only eating about 1/2 her normal food amount. Barely 1/2. This is Wed and the surgery was last Tuesday. so this is day #8 post op. Stitch removal will be on day #14. but i read some online books and stitich removal is on day #7 to #10. Is day #14 late for stitch removal ?


----------



## hanksimon

There are many ways to handle the surgery. The handout should describe the times for removal and for exercise. After removing the stitches, the Vet may suggest another 10 days of keeping quiet and mild exercise. 

Surgery can slow growth for as long as a month, so she may not be as hungry, especially with reduced activity. However, a couple of weeks after she is cleared for nomrla activity, her appetite should return to normal. You will need to watch her weight and her leanness carefully. After I had my male neutered, he slowly gained 20 extra pounds, so I had to reduce his food to get him back to a healthy weight.


----------



## Kekevandewe

hanksimon said:


> There are many ways to handle the surgery. The handout should describe the times for removal and for exercise. After removing the stitches, the Vet may suggest another 10 days of keeping quiet and mild exercise.
> 
> Surgery can slow growth for as long as a month, so she may not be as hungry, especially with reduced activity. However, a couple of weeks after she is cleared for nomrla activity, her appetite should return to normal. You will need to watch her weight and her leanness carefully. After I had my male neutered, he slowly gained 20 extra pounds, so I had to reduce his food to get him back to a healthy weight.


Thanks Hank. My dog now is eating better. Still Not 100% but more like 70% of the normal amount of food now. This is 12 th day after surgery. Not sure why it took so long. Stitches will be removed in 5 more days. Still can't help it but think, something is hurting after she Eats. not sure why ???


----------



## grab

No one can tell you whether your dog does or doesn't hurt after she eats...if you feel something is abnormal, take her in to her veterinarian.
Are you giving the antibiotics and pain meds on an empty stomach? She could have an irritated digestive tract from the meds. (I don't take antibiotics unless absolutely necessary as they completely bugger up my system) I probably wouldn't have given antibiotics for funsies. 

While some dogs are back to normal right away, others take longer. Particularly if they're an adult. My 3 yr old toy Poodle took a lot longer to recover from her spay than my previous females who were done younger. I'm always baffled as to why people expect their dogs to bounce back from a major abdominal surgery after a few days. Ask a human female how quickly she was bouncing around after an ovariohysterectomy.


----------



## Kekevandewe

grab said:


> No one can tell you whether your dog does or doesn't hurt after she eats...if you feel something is abnormal, take her in to her veterinarian.
> Are you giving the antibiotics and pain meds on an empty stomach? She could have an irritated digestive tract from the meds. (I don't take antibiotics unless absolutely necessary as they completely bugger up my system) I probably wouldn't have given antibiotics for funsies.
> 
> While some dogs are back to normal right away, others take longer. Particularly if they're an adult. My 3 yr old toy Poodle took a lot longer to recover from her spay than my previous females who were done younger. I'm always baffled as to why people expect their dogs to bounce back from a major abdominal surgery after a few days. Ask a human female how quickly she was bouncing around after an ovariohysterectomy.


She licks alot. my vet just wanted to make sure the site doesn't get infected. and i am thinking after she eats, her abdomin gets extended and the wound site does too ?? maybe that is why she acts like she is hurting some after she eats ??


----------

